# Custom Wallpaper?



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey,

We like the wallpaper used in one of the show homes but with the show home being 5 years old now, you can't buy the wallpaper anymore.

Has anybody used a custom wallpaper company where they re-create a design for you?

Anybody recommend me one?

Cheers


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Most wallpapers are on a repeat pattern.

Get a good graphic designer to design the pattern you want (take a photo of it and show the designer)

Get it printed onto wallpaper at pixartprinting. They are an Italian print company but are excellent....we use them and we are printers ourselves.


----------

